# ACT 17" 3-piece forged Type SC



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey everyone, I came across these wheels at the beginning of last summer. They were very interesting to me since I had never heard of them before. I'm just looking to find sources for parts. i need chrome bolts, chrome/black center caps, center cap locks, and possibly new lips in the future. so far, ive had a very hard time sourcing anything other than used center caps. any help is appreciated! 

specs: 
17x9.5 all around (but im getting new barrels for the front to make them 8.5) 
5x120.65 = 5x4.75 
et56 
center bore 70.3 




























and this is my goal, except black barrels and arctic silver faces


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

What size bolts does it take? M7x31 or 32? We have European made 10.9 hardness chrome RS style RS bolts and nuts for $1.25 each.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What size bolts does it take? M7x31 or 32? We have European made 10.9 hardness chrome RS style RS bolts and nuts for $1.25 each.


 i dont know.. its been really hard to find any info on them. thats why i came here. even wheelwhores.com has nothing but a name for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Take a bolt out and measure it


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Take a bolt out and measure it


 im guessing im measuring from the bottom of the head of the bolt to the tip of the threads? if so, that is 32mm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep these work, lmk if you want a set of bolts and nuts.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yep these work, lmk if you want a set of bolts and nuts.


 can you tell me how wide the head of the bolt is at its widest point. mine are measuring 13mm, and i need something at least that big to cover the indents on the wheels from these bolts.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

anyone else?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These are M7x1x31 and the head is 13mm wide.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

just got this email from Christian at Ronal.de. Kinda cool to hear from someone that knows the history finally.

"Hi Kyle,

it's ok, I'm happy to answer your questions but the problem is that most of the information are not available anymore.

ACT (Auto Cycle Trading) was a subsidiary of Ronal. It was founded as a distribution company for Ronal wheels.
Later it became a brand for more exclusive light alloy wheels. All ACT wheels have always been produced by Ronal factories.
About 15 years ago the company was discontinued, the brand name disappeared and the existing ACT wheels have been integrated in the Ronal range of alloy wheels. 2 of them exist until today.

The SC wheels have been a family of 3-piece split wheels. The production of the wheels was very flexible due to the fact
that many different outer- and inner rim halves and inner wheel parts did exit. The inner part was casted and machined and the outer rim halves
were produced in a roller spinning process and later polished first with machines and finally by hand. With a combination of these parts it was possible
to produce many different variants in small production lots. This was the advantage of 3-piece wheels, the flexibility and NOT
the fact that it would be possible to dismantle the wheels.

The production and sales of SC wheels ceased about 20 years ago and sales figures are not available anymore.

The wheel you have was exclusively produced for the US market and for combination there has also been an 11x17 ET3 wheel for the rear axle.

That is more or less all we can tell you about the story of ACT and SC wheels."


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

soooo the wheels turned out looking like **** from my painter. the barrels looked good, but he didnt sand or media blast the faces to get them smooth, so all of the old blemishes were clear as day. needless to say, i got my money back. i paid to have them media blasted, and now they are off for paint again with my new painter. 

the barrels are staying the same (ford tuxedo black) and the faces changed to porsche polar silver. should have those and all of my body pieces back by this friday. so hopefully ill have some nice new pictures. anyway, these are the pictures of how bad he ****ed up. 

doesnt look too bad, right? 









ok, the backs of the faces arent cleared, and i think i see some drips.. 









hmm 




































oh, and he didnt paint the outside of the barrels like i asked... 









inside looks pretty good though, other than a few runs 




































oh, and check out those center caps. you dont mind a nice big paint chunk missing do you?


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

quick shots of how the wheels are looking. i still need to polish the hex nut on the center cap, and mount tires. just finished sealing them up.

porsche polar silver faces and ford tuxedo black barrels.


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

nice wheels. horrible painter.


----------

